

Ask HN: What to do when you discover a YC-backed competitor? - sharonpaul

Hi there, I've been working on a startup for quite some time, mainly at the validation state. Have recently decided to pivot (eeks, cliche term) after gathering feedback.<p>was really excited about the new direction, until I just learnt of a YC-backed competitor doing almost the asme thing. The only thing that's different is the branding and why we are doing it.<p>Was even hoping to apply to YC in a year's time after gaining traction. Has anyone faced such a problem before? Ignore and to carry on as planned?
======
tansey
A few points to remember:

* Lots of YC companies fail.

* Even more pivot from the idea they're working on now.

* Competitors are not always a bad thing. They help validate your idea and push you to iterate faster.

* Better-funded competitors will always be there, whether it's a YC company, a TS company, a Sequoia-backed company, or Google.

* There is usually room for more than one company in a space.

Just carry on.

------
byoung2
If it's something you're passionate about and that people really want and are
willing to pay for, press ahead. Who knows, maybe you can execute better, or
maybe the competition will pivot to something else. Even if they don't, there
is always room for competition in any industry, and sometimes that is what
spurs innovation.

------
thanasisp
Absolutely!

Don't even hesitate for a moment. Measure and respect your competitor, copy
his strong points, study his weaknesses!

But in any condition do not loose your pace or enthusiasm. After all, being a
YC backed company does not equal world domination.

The game is on!

------
sharonpaul
Was initially planning to take part in YC as a route to internationlize this
project. Am from tiny Singapore, and hence the need to get out of our country
for this to scale.

Worth a short applying for the round 2013 still?

~~~
ig1
I'm assuming you mean 2012, but yes.

YC has funded competitors in the past. Notably with email CRM addons where YC
basically funded all the major players in the market (Etacts, Xobni and
Rapportive)

------
seejay
Keep swinging!

one of the best examples, reddit Vs Digg. I'm not saying either of them are
better than the other. But they both were started at the same time period and
they both became successful.

------
staunch
If they're dominating, and you're just getting started, maybe you should do
something else.

If you're both early then it's mostly irrelevant that they exist.

------
sharonpaul
thanks everyone! your insights helped a lot, and i'll be continuing the
project :)

------
oomkiller
Compete.

------
wavephorm
There are many examples of YC backed companies getting whooped by their
competitors. In fact there are only a couple categories where a YC company is
the leader.

